# What pest is doing this? What to do?



## Thai_Lawn_Man (10 mo ago)

Laid common bermuda sod about two months ago.

Recently soil has been rising up into a very thin delicate crust and when uncovered the roots below have gone.

What do you thing is causing this? surely its some insect eating the roots and pushing up soil in the process?

The rate in increasing each day, from a few patches per week, its now about 10-12 patches per day, soon the whole lawn will be gone.

What can i do about this?


----------



## devils27 (Apr 17, 2021)

I think its too early for grubs, any small holes around? Possible voles? I mean to me it doesn't even look like grubs. even the top part of the Bermuda is missing. If something ate the roots, where is the top half of the Bermuda? It's like disappeared. Idk but maybe someone else will


----------



## Thai_Lawn_Man (10 mo ago)

yes, the top half is eaten as well, its like its all get eaten and a thin layer like 1mm of sandy soli forms a crust where it was.

definitely not voles, we don't have voles here in Thailand.

Im thinking it's ants, but if it is ants what can I possible do? I can get ant killer, but that only kills them fo a day or so then they will just return.


----------



## littlehuman (Jun 10, 2020)

If you're wanting to control pests for a longer duration, look into an insecticide that you can spray as a blanket app, such as Bifen. Applications last ~1 month before you need to reapply.


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

Racoons, possums, skunks, and in my area armadillos. They smell grubs and dig them up. They dont mess with my lawn but my neighbors always get chewed up. They leave a nasty mess.

Here is my neighbors yard...



And here is the culprit...


----------



## DeepC (Aug 12, 2020)

Austinite said:


> Racoons, possums, skunks, and in my area armadillos. They smell grubs and dig them up. They dont mess with my lawn but my neighbors always get chewed up. They leave a nasty mess.
> 
> Here is my neighbors yard...
> 
> ...


Nice response!


----------

